# Deputy Sheriff Travis Russell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Travis Russell*
Las Animas County Sheriff's Office, Colorado

End of Watch: Tuesday, March 1, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 44

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Travis Russell was killed in a vehicle crash on Stonewall Avenue, near Prospect Street in Trinidad, while on patrol.

His patrol vehicle crossed the center line and struck a parked vehicle at approximately 11:30 am.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff James Casias
Las Animas County Sheriff's Office
2309 East Main Street
Trinidad, CO 81082

Phone: (719) 846-2211

Read more: Deputy Sheriff Travis Russell


----------

